# Number Plates



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

What will vehicle number plates look like after the 59 plate in 2010?

Does anybody know?

Martyn


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

I had a theory that the March on 0 and September on 5 will turn into a 1 and a 6 ie

what's AA07 ABC and and AA57 ABC will become AA10 ABC and AA61 ABC (in 2010 obviously :lol. I'm probably wrong but it seems logical


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

Glad i am not the only one who doesn't know.

But I think you are correct


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I was only discussing this yesterday at work...we wondered if they will be AB51 2AB...as in second half 2012...and drop the first letter from the second group?

No idea really.........just a guess


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

http://www.dvlaregistrations.co.uk/home/en...aqIssueCurrent/

I assume this will continue up to 2049 - then we'll need a new system


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

just remember the March registration is the last 2 digits of the year eg 05 08 11 23 37 etc

and the Sept registration is the last 2 digits + 50 so for the same eg above it is 55 58 61 73 87 etc

As Robert says 2049 will be the last year (49 and 99 reg) so 2050 will see a new system, asuming there are motor vehicles (or more exactly the fuel for them) by then


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

Robert said:


> http://www.dvlaregistrations.co.uk/home/en...aqIssueCurrent/
> 
> I assume this will continue up to 2049 - then we'll need a new system


I was close!


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

I have always wondered that. Now i know


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> I was only discussing this yesterday at work...we wondered if they will be AB51 2AB...as in second half 2012...and drop the first letter from the second group?
> 
> No idea really.........just a guess


Hummphh!!!! :bb:

Still think my guess would have been the better system.......and would last longer too! :lol:

Stoopid DVLA....grumble....hummphh....moan....winge.... :sadwalk:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

My sister bought me a plate for a birtday a few years ago i'ts a lot easier than changing numbers all the time 

Don't some countries have a system where the plate moves with the driver and not with the car??


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep, its one of the Scandinavian countries I think, you get a plate for life, there is a directory published each year of who has what plate, so if some toe rag cuts you up you can go round their house


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Yep, its one of the Scandinavian countries I think, you get a plate for life, there is a directory published each year of who has what plate, *so if some toe rag cuts you up you can go round their house*


Sounds good to me - does this cover pedal cyclists as well?   I can go round and get them or is that a


----------

